# How to delete sound-Power Point has no sound icon



## pintree3 (Aug 18, 2004)

Trying to figure out how to delete sound from a power point file (.pps) and Microsoft power point help says. Click on the sound icon. I look left, right, up, down and in the menu above and can't see it anywhere. I went to add on other menu to see if it could be within another menu not shown and it wasn't there either.
So where is it? How do I find it?

my version is: 2003 (11.8135.8132) SP2

thank you


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

On one of the slides in the show there should be a sound icon which looks like a speaker. It's basically a picture. You'll find it on the slide itself. Click on it and delete it.

If you can't find it, go to custom animation and check every slide for the sign of a sound playing. If you see it in the custom animation list for that slide, then it's somewhere there. Either way, just delete it out of the custom animation and you should be fine.


----------



## pintree3 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to help.

It's a pps file and plays automatically as a slide, so I close it and either open it from within powerpoint or just change the extension from pps to ppt.
Anyhow, as said no such icon exists and There is no such thing as 'Custom animation. What I have is "File" if I go under it I will find Properties and one of the tabs does have 'Custom' but no animation there.
under 'Edit' nothing, under 'View" nothing, 'insert' nothing except the 'insert sound from file button' which is the opposite of what I want to do., 'Format' nothing, 
Under "Tools' there are 2 entries 'Customize' and 'Options'
under 'Customize" within the 'toolbar' button there is nothing to do with sound. under the 'Commands' and 'options' buttons nothing.
Which now leaves me with the Tools/Options. which has 8 buttons. View, general, Edit, Print, Save, Security, Spelling and Style. All have no sound or audio references except for 'general which has "Link sounds with file size greater than..."
We are now left with "Slideshow" and "Window"
So as you can see absolutely nothing you say exists on my version of power point.

So where am I supposed to find the 'custom /animation' buttons?

thanks again

M


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if the sound is part of the transition for the first slide.

The version of PPT you are using will mean a different means to find the transition for (each) slide(s).

In 2007, its under "Animation" and there you'd find a "Transition Sound" feature. In 2003 etc I think its a right click option in slide sorter.

I bet you'll find it there....

If you do, just choose no sound and then save the file with a DIFFERENT NAME. This will hopefully sort it out for you.

Failing that, feel free to post the PPT here and I'll have a looksee for you.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

yes, if it's nothing personal, please post it.

You'll have to zip it first, though, because techguy doesn't allow .ppt attachments


----------



## JohnnyJJ (Nov 1, 2006)

I have been getting PowerPoint shows with music but when I try to find the sound icon to make some changes it is nowhere to be found. Through this forum I have learned that it could be the transistion sound of the first slide. Sure enough when I check out the transistion sound, there it is as a transistion. My question is how is that done as the sound is a WAV which is much bigger than the file size of the PowerPoint show and how does that WAV file get on my computer? I would like to be able to do that when I make a PowerPoint show. I have version 2007. Thanks


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi JohnnyJJ

When the sound file is added as a transition, it is my understanding that it becomes "embedded" in the slide show so it always moves with the PPT file. Thats useful if you email the PPT to someone else or if you show the PPT on a different PC. The sound will always be there. The sound file, as part of the embedding process is compressed and probably re-encoded to make it smaller.

To get the (or any) WAV file onto the PC, just download it from a source file (licence is your problem!). As a WAV file, it is just a sound file that can be used in Media Player or any application for that matter.

To bring a WAV into the PPT, as a transition, I'd edit the transition for the slide I an working on, then I'd choose a sound or, if its a sound I've brought into the PC, I'd browse to it, choose it and hey presto - job should be done.

This link http://presentationsoft.about.com/od/powerpoint2007/ss/07transitions_3.htm may help.

Good luck

Chris


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just as a heads up. If you are ever trying to grab a sound from a ppt presentation and cannot find it, then you can save it as a webpage and it will separate the sound file from the presentation itself.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Good one!


----------



## JohnnyJJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input on the sound in PowerPoint. Not finding the icon had been a problem but it was because the sound was being embedded via the transistion method and thus no icon.


----------

